
Ask HN: Is HN karma functionality disabled? - otoburb
HN works except I can&#x27;t upvote nor downvote. Unsure if this is a system wide experience or only for specific users.
======
jgwil2
Everything seems to be working normally to me.

~~~
otoburb
Thanks for confirming. Functionality came back (for me).

